# Favorite October Photo Poll



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Vote for your favorite October Photo here! 

The winner will get 24 4x5 fold over watercolor notecards. These are custom cards and can have one of your images on it. They can be blank inside or have a custom message from you. If you dont want watercolor paper, they can be standard gloss paper. 

Everyone vote for your favorite! And if you didnt participate, still vote. All votes and anonymous. Check out Novembers contest for Outdoor/Action shots. The winners get fun prizes. 

THIS POLL ENDS ON NOV 14th.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER 1


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER TWO


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER THREE


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER FOUR


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER FIVE


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER SIX


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

NUMBER SEVEN


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yea Yoda made it in the first 5 happy happy happy!!!


----------

